# 'C' pour booter sur CD



## Berthold (23 Mai 2007)

Pour d&#233;marrer sur un CD bootable, sur tous les Macs que j'ai eu entre les mains, m&#234;mes les plus anciens (avec lecteur optique interne bien entendu), la touche *C* au d&#233;marrage &#233;tait efficace.

Impossible de l'utiliser sur mon *PowerBook G3 PDQ* 300 (WallStreet rev.2), pas plus d'ailleurs que le d&#233;marrage en mode Target. (touche *T*)

Sachant que le lecteur CD sur cette machine est une baie interchangeable, y a-t-il une manipulation particuli&#232;re ? Mon clavier est-il malade (pourtant aucun sympt&#244;me &#224; l'utilisation courante) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Pour d&#233;marrer sur un CD bootable, sur tous les Macs que j'ai eu entre les mains, m&#234;mes les plus anciens (avec lecteur optique interne bien entendu), la touche *C* au d&#233;marrage &#233;tait efficace.
> 
> Impossible de l'utiliser sur mon *PowerBook G3 PDQ* 300 (WallStreet rev.2), pas plus d'ailleurs que le d&#233;marrage en mode Target.
> 
> Sachant que le lecteur CD sur cette machine est une baie interchangeable, y a-t-il une manipulation particuli&#232;re ? Mon clavier est-il malade (pourtant aucun sympt&#244;me &#224; l'utilisation courante)*?



J'ai constat&#233; le m&#234;me ph&#233;nom&#232;ne sur deux PDQ et un WallStreet que j'ai (eu pour le WallStreet, donn&#233; depuis &#224; Tantoilane) ici.

Cependant, il n'est pas constant. Je pense que c'est du &#224; la lenteur du d&#233;marrage du lecteur de CD. 

Par exemple, l&#224;, je viens de tester : je d&#233;marre mon 266 avec la touche C enfonc&#233;e, il d&#233;marre sur le disque dur, puis, je fais red&#233;marrer, avec la touche C enfonc&#233;e (avant le "dong", donc), il d&#233;marre sur le CD.

Lors du premier d&#233;marrage, le CD s'est mis pourtant &#224; tourner d&#232;s le d&#233;but, mais lentement, je pense qu'il a cherch&#233; &#224; y trouver le syst&#232;me, puis, comme c'&#233;tait trop long, il &#224; bascul&#233; sur le disque dur. au second essai, d&#233;marrage &#224; chaud, donc, le CD &#224; pu d&#233;marrer plus vite, et l&#224;, il y a donc bien trouv&#233; le syst&#232;me.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2007)

Attends
c'est quel CD ca?
Un bootable maison?
ce serait pas un disque SCSI?

Normalement tu dois avoir quelque part des CD d'install Apple 
Essayer avec ca
( et verifie ce qu'il  y a marqu&#233; sur le CD d'Apple, normalement c'est C)

sinon tenter le boot sur volume externe
Commande + Majuscule + Option + Effacer
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75459


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Attends
> c'est quel CD ca?
> Un bootable maison?
> ce serait pas un disque SCSI?
> ...



Que ce soit un "bootable maison", un "système boite" ou le CD d'install original, ça fait pareil. Ça n'est pas du SCSI, mais bien de l'ATAPI en baie d'extension.

Ce qu'il appelle le "mode Target" est en fait une émulation du "Mode disque SCSI" des anciens PowerBook, appelé "Mode disque cible" qui permet de voir le disque ATA interne de ce PowerBook comme un disque SCSI externe sur un autre Mac.


----------

